# [SOLVED] My computer wont turn on. Do I need a new PSU



## Paws Up (Oct 18, 2011)

My sister's Dell computer broke. Shes used to never turning off the computer (She likes to be able to jump right on). Well her computer doesn't turn on anymore. The flea light on the back isn't lit up so im thinking its a problem with the PSU. The plug is working fine as i tested a lamp on it. While the flea light isn't lit, if i hold the power button the light does come on for a few seconds and the fan even starts to move but then a few seconds pass and it turns off. I REALLY REALLY hope its the PSU as its not very economical to replace the motherboard. Can anyone help me?

p.s. im not a professional so i dont know much about computers. Just a college student who is very annoyed at his sister borrowing my computer.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: My computer wont turn on. Do I need a new PSU*

Hi and welcome to TSF pretty much sounds like the power supply is the problem
see this sticky for some help choosing a replacement http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html
also post the full spec of your computer make and models of 
motherboard
ram
cpu
gpu
psu


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My computer wont turn on. Do I need a new PSU*

Model Number of the Dell?
Has any hardware been added to the original configuration?


----------



## Paws Up (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: My computer wont turn on. Do I need a new PSU*

This is a Dell Studio Desktop 540. No hardware has been added to the original configuration. 


PSU: Bestec ATX0350D5WA. 
Motherboard: IPIEL-RN2


not sure about the RAM, CPU, and GPU. 

I see 2 long cards in 2 blue slots. Its the Nanya NT2GT64U8HD0BY-AD. Im thinking this has to do with the RAM?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: My computer wont turn on. Do I need a new PSU*

yes the nanya is the ram.

it is very likely a psu problem since bestec make one the worst makes of power supplies you can get.

try removing the ram and see if the computer will turn on. it should beep at you to tell you there is no ram so dont worry about that.


----------



## Paws Up (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: My computer wont turn on. Do I need a new PSU*

After removing the ram, i didn't hear a beep. It doesn't turn on when i press the power button, but when i hold it, the fan moves for a second then stops but this time, the amber light stays lit until i press the power button again. It used to only stay on for a few seconds so theres change there.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: My computer wont turn on. Do I need a new PSU*

do you have access to a multimeter?


----------



## Paws Up (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: My computer wont turn on. Do I need a new PSU*

no i dont. I had one but last time i saw it, i got rid of it while doing some cleaning and reorganizing. Im banging my head on the table as i got rid of it 2 weeks ago after having it for several years (originally bought it for a science project back in middle school) 

Should I buy one? I can stop by Radioshack or Bestbuy after class today. But may not be able to respond until late as my last class ends at 9:30pm. Right now im ecstatic to see that the amber light is still on as of now but disappointed that the fan only whirs for a brief moment.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: My computer wont turn on. Do I need a new PSU*

I would purchase one and follow the guide in the power supply forum on how to test the psu.

Just because the light comes on doesn't mean the motherboard is getting power and the fan starting then stopping could indicate the psu is dead or about to die.

Jave you made sure the fan is free of dust so it can freely move when it gets power?


----------



## Paws Up (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: My computer wont turn on. Do I need a new PSU*

Hi. Sorry for the delay. Yeah, I actually made sure to clean the inside of the computer as there was some dust. Checked everything and it seems i did need a new PSU. I just salvaged a PSU from an old computer in the attic and everything is working amazingly. I was a bit intimidated with all the connectors inside the case but seems i did something right as its as if i never had a problem with my computer at all.  

Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: My computer wont turn on. Do I need a new PSU*

be wary about usng some old piece of junk found in your attic because you will likely get more problems.

The psu is the most important piece of hardware in your system. Get a low quality one or an underpowered one and your asking for trouble.

here are good makes with the first 3 being the best seasonic,xfx, corsair (not cx or gs models),CWT,PC power and cooling, thermaltake (toughpower series only), OCZ extreme models only.

if your psu isn't on that list then its junk.


----------



## Paws Up (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: My computer wont turn on. Do I need a new PSU*

Yeah...its a Corsair. 

The computer isn't that old (only 2 years and about the same as the Dell). It actually has a greater watt capacity than the PSU im replacing so it seems to be an upgrade.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My computer wont turn on. Do I need a new PSU*

Glad you git it worked out.
Some Corsair PSU's are good and some are just OK. The GS & CX Series are OK but not top quality.


----------

